
Reselling SSL certificates - chrodobert
Is it feasible to make decent money reselling ssl certificates on line without offering other services such as web hosting or VPS? Anyone willing to share their experiences? How do you start such as business?
======
AaronSmith
I recommend you to try Cheap SSL Shop Reseller Program
[https://www.cheapsslshop.com/partner-
program](https://www.cheapsslshop.com/partner-program). They are offering huge
benefits to their reseller partner, and also you can buy SSL Certificate for
your website at the lowest price.

------
jackfraser
Sorry, reselling? How does this work, exactly? Would you find an upstream CA
that is trusted, implement automation around their API, and sell certs?

Why would I pay you instead of just using the upstream vendor?

Why would I go to the trouble of dealing with you instead of a conventional
provider like GoDaddy or Verisign?

What about Let's Encrypt?

------
tony-allan
Ditto for @jackfraser's comment.

In the Let’s Encrypt era who is going to spend money on a certificate?

~~~
chrodobert
Many businesses can't use Let's Encrypt for various reasons. I am not talking
about certs just for someone's personal blog. I don't think Let's Encrypt can
provide equivalent functionality to an EV SSL cert, for example.

------
kazishariar
find vendor, sign up for reseller account, grab api keys, churn our ssl certs
using favorite language, create front end to site, and sell. Maybe you'll get
bought by Symantec, who knows -that's the sad and typical end for that dream

~~~
chrodobert
Would not make me sad to get bought up (lol). My goal is to make money not
sell certificates as a hobby. Do you have experience in this area? Care to
share? I am just interested if reselling is economically viable at this time.
There seems to be a glut of resellers on the Internet. I am interested in
first hand experiences to better understand the market place before investing
time in creating my own site.

